
Morgan Stanley says Alphabet’s Waymo unit could be worth as much as $70B - rimjeilly
https://9to5google.com/2017/05/23/morgan-stanley-says-alpahbets-waymo-unit-could-be-worth-as-much-as-70-billion/
======
valuearb
All I get from this is that Morgan Stanley would really, really, like to get
Google's future investment banking business.

~~~
googsh0tz
If you were accurate it'd be foment

